# Elles étaient mes amies.......



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Elles étaient charmantes ... 
Tous les jours elles m'aidaient à épousetter les racks et à ramasser les bits tombés par terre lors des backups journaliers....








Avec moi, elles aimaient consulter le Bar MacGé et rigoler de toutes les conneries qu'on y trouve habituellement....






Jusqu'au jour où leurs petits coeurs ne purent supporter une trop forte émotion.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Merci Bébert !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Bon d'accord, parfois elles faisaient ch.... ! Mais c'était pas une raison....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

Adécias les pitchounettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Condom-léances (spécial bits ) mon Big, bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Bonne journée et amitiés, Petit Scarabée....


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

MdR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















_Merde !! Je viens de renverser mon café...!!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * MdR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Merde !! Je viens de renverser mon café...!!




* 

[/QUOTE]
T'en fais pas ... sers-toi !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

Merci du coup de main TheBig mais j'ai déjà un gros flemmard qui glande rien de la journée et je pense que ce matin il va enfin servir...


----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)

Je savais bien que j'aurais dû me raser ce jour là ! Mes sincères condoléances !


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je savais bien que j'aurais dû me raser ce jour là ! Mes sincères condoléances !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Arf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les coups de foudre, ça se commande pas !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Bon ! C'est fini maintenant !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas parce que vous avez vu Bébert .....


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

Mon dieu !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *
Condom-léances (spécial bits )* 

[/QUOTE]
Bof ! pas de danger ... Petit Scarab avait prévu le coup (c'est le cas de le dire ... arfffff)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

J'ai même la preuve qu'elles se sont amusées avec le photocopieur !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

Les petites garces !!


----------



## tomtom (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * J'ai même la preuve qu'elles se sont amusées avec le photocopieur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















* 

[/QUOTE]

Je comprends mieux pourquoi elles ont ces yeux, ça plus le café


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Les petites garces !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...et voyeuses avec ça !!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

Ça va pas commencer à devenir suspect tous tes déplacements dans les couloirs avec l'appareil photo et tes copines dans un pochon en plastique ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
Je comprends mieux pourquoi elles ont ces yeux, ça plus le café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Non non !!! ça c'est parce que je les ballade dans mes poches ... elles en profitent pour fumer ce qui traîne au fond...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ça va pas commencer à devenir suspect tous tes déplacements dans les couloirs avec l'appareil photo et tes copines dans un pochon en plastique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrrfffff !!! tais-toi ... Je les avais mises en poche mais je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait un museau qui dépassait ... j'ai mis ça sur le compte d'une blague de mes gosses.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Plus embêtant, c'est la lumière du flash qu'on a remarqué dans les toilettes ... ils doivent se demander ce que je photographie....


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

mdr


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 

Plus embêtant, c'est la lumière du flash qu'on a remarqué dans les toilettes ... ils doivent se demander ce que je photographie.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]




* M d R *























Parce qu'ils se posent encore des questions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu vas avoir toutes les secrétairs de l'étage sur le dos bientôt...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'imagine l'effet photocopieuse, avec une violante lumière filtrant sous la porte !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et la secrétaire devant les lavabos qui se refaisait une beauté : "Grand Dieu !! Jésus est parmis nous et c'est moi qu'il a choisi !! Merci mon dieu pour ce signe " !!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Arrrrfffff !!! tais-toi ... Je les avais mises en poche mais je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait un museau qui dépassait ... j'ai mis ça sur le compte d'une blague de mes gosses.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Plus embêtant, c'est la lumière du flash qu'on a remarqué dans les toilettes ... ils doivent se demander ce que je photographie.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mouahahaha

Le pire c'est si ils savaient réellement ce que tu fais à mon avis


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Plus embêtant, c'est la lumière du flash qu'on a remarqué dans les toilettes ... ils doivent se demander ce que je photographie.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Merci du coup de main TheBig mais j'ai déjà un gros flemmard qui glande rien de la journée et je pense que ce matin il va enfin servir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]


Tu as volé la mascotte du poulagachallenge?!


----------



## Patsy-Stone (29 Avril 2003)

macinside a les mêmes m'a dit alèm un soir de beuverie, mais après enquête on pourrais plus penser que se sont des morpions de la race prépubérus-prototypus-perpétuel voir de simples cancrelats basicus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Mais, il faut quand même avouer qu'elles sont toujours prêtes pour rendre service.....Arrrfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...si je continue comme ça, je sens que je vais me faire virer (ou interner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 
Le pire c'est si ils savaient réellement ce que tu fais à mon avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...the sky is my limit...!!!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 


Tu as volé la mascotte du poulagachallenge?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

héhé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Toi aussi t'y passes de temps en temps ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Mais, il faut quand même avouer qu'elles sont toujours prêtes pour rendre service.....Arrrfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
...le mal que j'ai eu à faire tenir les accessoires !!!


----------



## legritch (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Merci du coup de main TheBig mais j'ai déjà un gros flamand qui glande rien de la journée et je pense que ce matin il va enfin servir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

héhé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Toi aussi t'y passes de temps en temps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai été banni parce que j'étais trop fort. J'utilisais une technique de combat psychologique (lancer la poulette le plus lentement possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...le mal que j'ai eu à faire tenir les accessoires !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

il est fou !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 












* 

[/QUOTE]
Oufti Legritch !!!!! ... sale wallon...!!!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

legritch !! Salopiot !!


----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Mais, il faut quand même avouer qu'elles sont toujours prêtes pour rendre service.....Arrrfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...si je continue comme ça, je sens que je vais me faire virer (ou interner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai été banni parce que j'étais trop fort. J'utilisais une technique de combat psychologique (lancer la poulette le plus lentement possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ah merde... Tu ne connais donc pas l'arme fatale : le lancé double...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Dans quelques instants, et pratiquement en temps réel ... déjeuner avec mes copines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'ai quand même veillé à ce qu'elles se lavent les paluches avant.....


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ah merde... Tu ne connais donc pas l'arme fatale : le lancé double... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

2 poules en meme temps???!!!!! comment est-ce possible!!? Dis moi tout !


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Dans quelques instants, et pratiquement en temps réel ... déjeuner avec mes copines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'ai quand même veillé à ce qu'elles se lavent les paluches avant..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
et après, une petite sieste en famille ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ca?









* 

[/QUOTE]

MDR j'arrive pas a trouver la photo de la scene juste avant: celle ou tu as la tete dedans


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *
...si je continue comme ça, je sens que je vais me faire virer (ou interner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Parce qu'ils te laissent sortir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le soir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Bon app à Toutes et Tous... hihi


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

2 poules en meme temps???!!!!! comment est-ce possible!!? Dis moi tout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne sais pas comment ils font mais certains y arrivent !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Bon app à Toutes et Tous... hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouch !! C'est que ça mange ces bestioles là !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne sais pas comment ils font mais certains y arrivent !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Et ça, c'est pas très bon pour le nystagmus de TheBig...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

Je n'aurai qu'un seul mot (mais n'en prenez pas l'habitude, hein ?) : ÉNORME !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Respect.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Je n'aurai qu'un seul mot (mais n'en prenez pas l'habitude, hein ?) : ÉNORME !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Respect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Aucun mérite ! C'est toi qui as commencé....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Personne n'a vu mes lunettes ??????????????


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## legritch (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Personne n'a vu mes lunettes ?????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Il y a déjà celle-ci que tu as oublié :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Euh Legritch !!!!!
On travaille pas très loin l'un de l'autre ... donc, il se peut qu'un jour, au détour d'un resto le midi, tu me reconnaisses...!!!
Si je suis accompagné d'un gars jeune et bien sur lui, c'est mon boss ......!
Alors, sois discret et évite de gueuler : Hé thebig, super les photos dans les chiottes avec le canard WC, la brosse et tout et tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je t'en serai éternellement reconnaissant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par contre, tu pourrais dire : "mon cher monsieur, est-ce bien vous qui publiez des articles techniques aussi intéressant sur le Web ? Je crois vous avoir rencontré lors de la consultation d'un forum réputé..."
ça, et bien c'est au moins 3 gueuzes bien fraîches...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : faudra quand même qu'on se rencontre un de ces jours.....


----------



## legritch (30 Avril 2003)

En tout cas j'ai bien rigolé. Mes collègues devaient parfois se poser des questions en m'entendant pouffer toutes les dix minutes mais bon...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> *










En tout cas j'ai bien rigolé    * 

[/QUOTE]
Moi aussi, j'ai bien rigolé ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ça fait vraiment du bien !!!
...mais à certains moments, j'ai eu chaud aussi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

...Je crois qu'elles en font un "peu de trop" là ...


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2003)

que repondre a ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * que repondre a ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
...qu'on s'aime ?????????


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

J'ai beaucoup "toussé" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aujourd'hui ! Mes collègues m'ont conseillé d'aller voir un médecin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * J'ai beaucoup "toussé" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aujourd'hui ! Mes collègues m'ont conseillé d'aller voir un médecin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...chat dans la gorge = sirop pour matou...! (déjà vu ailleurs !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : évitons de parler de matou devant "elles" !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
(Je me suis surtout marré en imaginant que t'es AU BOULÔT, Thebig ! Ca doit être passionnant, la fonction pour laquelle officiellement on te paye... Ca a un rapport avec la communauté européenne ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)   * 

[/QUOTE]
Non ! Malheureusement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudra que je bosse double demain, mais comme j'ai rien fichu aujourd'hui, deux fois rien = rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sérieux : comme je bosse plus de 12 H par jour en temps ordinaire, ça compense !


----------



## Muludovski (30 Avril 2003)

Je viens de vivre un pur moment de poésie! I mean it!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

J'aime bien les trackpoint ... !!! C'est mon droit le plus strict !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon notebook IBM a un track point !!! et pas mon iBook ! Pourquoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'en fais pas vieux ! le problème est résolu :






...admirez quand même l'aisance pour cliquer à gauche ou à droite...!!!


----------



## Guru (30 Avril 2003)

On en a rit jusqu'à Verviers (en passant par Lubumbashi évidemment).

Fais pas çà trop souvent, on fout plus rien d'la journée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Guru:</font><hr /> *
Fais pas çà trop souvent, on fout plus rien d'la journée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Guru et merci... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que je n'ai rien fichu hier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quand même, ça faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais plus amusé comme ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est innocent, gratos et ça ne rapporte rien ... alors, pourquoi se priver ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
C'est vrai que je n'ai rien fichu hier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le principal c'est que tu sois payé pour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci encore


----------



## Guru (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *  ça ne rapporte rien ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ooooh que si.


----------



## tomtom (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...Je crois qu'elles en font un "peu de trop" là ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















* 

[/QUOTE]

A quelle heure?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
A quelle heure? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Elles viennent juste d'arriver......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Et déjà au boulot !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ta recette de p'tit dej, c'est quoi ??


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Et déjà au boulot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]


















 STOOOOOOOOOOP !
Je vais être obligé de revenir travailler demain (le 1er mai !!!!!!!)


----------



## tomtom (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Et déjà au boulot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'étonnes, elles non plus elles n'ont pas foutu grand chose hier.


----------



## Pierrot (30 Avril 2003)

Salut TheBig,

Je passais par hasard et j'ai vu ton nom sur la liste d'accueil... alors évidemment j'ai cliqué comme un seul homme, normal !
Ton sens de l'humour est toujours intact.

À un prochain croisement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pierrot

PS : Poignets de main à tous les "fondus" qui fréquentes cet excellent forum.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ta recette de p'tit dej, c'est quoi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]







Lever à 4H15 tous les jours...
Toilette, douche et tout le reste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjeuner : pain complet + confiture + café + céréales + 1 orange...+ 1ère cigarette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Promenade avec Moz (mon clebs !) ...2ième cigarette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donner à manger à Tigrou (lapin nain...!)
Ne pas oublier mon Sony U-20 et K&amp;P...!!!
5H30 : départ pour 100 bornes...(comptez 3 ou 4 cigarettes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
6H30 : arrivée au bureau et préparation du studio de prises de vues pour la journée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









6H35 : logon Macgé......Arrrfffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Pierrot:</font><hr /> * Salut TheBig,
À un prochain croisement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pierrot
PS : Poignets de main à tous les "fondus" qui fréquentes cet excellent forum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Pierrot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel plaisir de te relire..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toutes mes amitiés et au plaisir de te croiser à nouveau...!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

NON !!!!! Il est interdit de jouer à "Ilitch et Mamuth" durant les heures de bureau ... bande de nases !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Et on arrête de "sniffer" par la même occasion !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Et on arrête de "sniffer" par la même occasion !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
...T'as vu tes yeux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

...et ça se termine toujours comme ça !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Marre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

...ça ne les empêche pas de faire leur mijorée après.....!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...pouvez-être honteuses !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

...en plus, grandes "amateuses" de sports extrêmes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










ps : elle va vous plaire, celle-là !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

...Avec les risques que cela comporte...!!! Arrrffff


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 







Lever à 4H15 tous les jours...
Toilette, douche et tout le reste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjeuner : pain complet + confiture + café + céréales + 1 orange...+ 1ère cigarette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Promenade avec Moz (mon clebs !) ...2ième cigarette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donner à manger à Tigrou (lapin nain...!)
Ne pas oublier mon Sony U-20 et K&amp;P...!!!
5H30 : départ pour 100 bornes...(comptez 3 ou 4 cigarettes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
6H30 : arrivée au bureau et préparation du studio de prises de vues pour la journée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









6H35 : logon Macgé......Arrrfffff !!!


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fumes moins que moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je commence avant les toilettes


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...Avec les risques que cela comporte...!!! Arrrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Pouce thebig, j'en peux plus. Mes zigomatiques sont tétanisés et j'ai les abdos sur le point de rendre l'ame... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pitié!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Pouce thebig, j'en peux plus. Mes zigomatiques sont tétanisés et j'ai les abdos sur le point de rendre l'ame... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pitié!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...uniquement pour toi, jpmiss : le niagara version gobelet...!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

AAAARRRRRRRFFFFFF!!!!!!  AAAHHHHRRRRGGGGHHH

GASP!


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *









* 

[/QUOTE]
Qu'est-ce que t'as fait à tes cheveux Bébert ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















J'avais aussi une version un peu plus technique : style bathyscaphe de Cousteau, mais malheureusement, je ne peux plus aller aux toilettes.... il y a des regards qui ne trompent pas !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Euh !!! Bébert !!!


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh !!! Bébert !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il faut les éloigner du poste !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

Arrrfff !


----------



## cham (1 Mai 2003)

MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'aurais pas dû tout lire d'un coup, je vais avoir des courbatures ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfiouuuuu


----------



## Blob (1 Mai 2003)

C'est exellent je comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi thebig est une légende sur le bar


----------



## krystof (1 Mai 2003)

Par moment, il glisse aussi sous le bar, et là, c'est vraiment pas beau à voir.


----------



## Muludovski (1 Mai 2003)

Elles font des émules, tes copines, thebig! Juste une info: Rin-na-foutt-de-Nico (C'est le nom de mon pote que vous voyez à l'image), eh ben quand il fume pas, il est tout gris, normalement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai eu beau lui dire qu'il fallait plus qu'il le fasse, il m'a répondu que c'etait pas pour rien qu'il portait ce nom, et que de toute façon, je pouvais pas comprendre... Texto, comme ça! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deja, le fait qu'il fume, je m'y étais jamais vraiment habitué, mais alors QU'IL PARLE! Je suis sur le cul!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2003)

Bisous Rin-na-foutt !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh ! t'as sniffé aussi ??????


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2003)

Fantastique! Du grand forum! Merci!


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2003)

Je vois que la journée d'hier a été encore bien remplie !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *

5H30 : départ pour 100 bornes...

* 

[/QUOTE] 
_oulala !! 200 bornes tous les jours ?! Tu ne t'épargnes pas beaucoup !!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je vois que la journée d'hier a été encore bien remplie !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
Et encore, si je n'avais pas eu ce p.... de serveur Lotus Notes à installer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais .... ... devoir accompli et ça tourne !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Mai 2003)

Merci TheBig, ça fait du bien de se poiler comme ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

...on devrait s'arranger pour que Pâques tombe le jour de la fête de la musique ... ce serait plus marrant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















ps pour jpmiss : désolé, mais je n'ai pas de basse...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

Ah oui, j'oubliais !!!
Allez, mes Frères, et que la Paix soit toujours avec vous.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

NON Kernic ! On ne joue pas à Rocco dans les toilettes !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

Merci de noter que suite à un accident de chasse, Panel sera indisponible dans les prochaines heures, le temps qu'elle sèche......mes excuses pour cet incident dû à une instabilité soudaine de la brosse à chiottes....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

Hé thebig ! Tu crois que c'est vraiment bien cette nouvelle attraction ?????


----------



## simon (2 Mai 2003)

TheBig je tiens à te dire que tu es trop trop fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 absolument mort de rire quand on a lu tout le post ce matin avec La Puce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 trop drôle, suis impatient de voir la suite


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

'alut TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arrêtes j'ai mal à la tête ce matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *
Arrêtes j'ai mal à la tête ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Petit Scarabée ! T'en fais pas, t'es pas le seul à avoir "la tête dans le c..." ce matin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Salut Petit Scarabée ! T'en fais pas, t'es pas le seul à avoir "la tête dans le c..." ce matin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ça le tête dans le *c*eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Pour des raisons indépendantes de ma volonté je vais me recoucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 travailles pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Pour des raisons indépendantes de ma volonté je vais me recoucher * 

[/QUOTE]
Mwouais !!!!!


----------



## tomtom (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## legritch (2 Mai 2003)

Arrfff!!! Bravo tomtom!!!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2003)

Magnifique!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est de mieux en mieux!

PS: thebig si on trouve un batteur on monte un groupe avec kernic et panel pour la choregraphie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

Tomtom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je souffre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rire autant avec une casquette en plomb


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Mai 2003)

MDR, extra Tomtom !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

Arrrrffffffffffffffffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tomtom ! D'une part, c'est superbement bien fait, mais en plus, c'est vraiment ressemblant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Autant te dire que je vais l'encadrer tout de suite..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...trop fort !!!!! Merci Tomtom !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

J'en peux plus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

MDR


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *
PS: thebig si on trouve un batteur on monte un groupe avec kernic et panel pour la choregraphie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrfffff ! Quand j'étais plus jeune, j'avais un petit groupe qui s'appelait "l'hagard du Nord" dans lequel on pastichait les "hard-rockeux" du moment.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Malheureusement, notre notoriété n'a jamais dépassé la porte du garage dans lequel on jouait...


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *














* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vois que Môssieur a de saines lectures...


----------



## JR castor (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je vois que Môssieur a de saines lectures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















* 

[/QUOTE]

 Oui on a fait une réedition en Belgique


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

Par les temps qui courrent, je risque de me répéter souvent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est tout simplement ÉNORME, tomtom ! ÉNORME !


----------



## bebert (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * dude.gif  * 

[/QUOTE]












Salut tomtom ! On peut l'avoir en "eps" ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2003)

Pour tous les "thebiglebowsky Addict"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_j'espère que tomtom me pardonera..._


----------



## tomtom (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />  _j'espère que tomtom me pardonera..._











  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Pardonner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais pourquoi, ce dessin ne m'appartient plus  maintenant, vous en faite ce que vous en voulez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (à part si the Big à une objection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






je vais même peut-être changer ma signature moi


----------



## legritch (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 












Salut tomtom ! On peut l'avoir en "eps" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui. Tu l'as fait dans Illustrator? Tu pourrais pas le livrer en pdf? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
(à part si the Big à une objection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
* 

[/QUOTE]
Certainement pas .... on ne peut s'approprier personnellement ce qui appartient déjà au patrimoine de l'humanité .....Arrffffff...


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
je vais même peut-être changer ma signature moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça commence à faire école...!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ça commence à faire école...!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
.....et c'est trop tard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrrffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : avec votre permission, bien entendu !!!


----------



## tomtom (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 

Oui. Tu l'as fait dans Illustrator? Tu pourrais pas le livrer en pdf? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour les ceusses qui voudraient faire
 <ul type="square"> des t-shirts
des posters
des mugs
des fonds d'écrans
des icones
des drapeaux
des affiches électorales (je vôte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
...
 [/list] 

voici  le fichier pdf de 193k 

Dans tout les cas, je demande un exemplaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (200 pour les affiches électorales)


----------



## legritch (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Pour les ceusses qui voudraient faire
 <ul type="square"> des t-shirts
des posters
des mugs
des fonds d'écrans
des icones
des drapeaux
des affiches électorales (je vôte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
...
 [/list] 

voici  le fichier pdf de 193k 

Dans tout les cas, je demande un exemplaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (200 pour les affiches électorales)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Super! Merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais imprimer avec mais je trouverai bien...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

...Il est tellement content de sa nouvelle signature qu'il nous a chargées de vous embrasser !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

Ça explique tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Merci à tomtom pour le PDF !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *
Ça explique tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrffff !!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai deux choix : ou je me déconnecte, ou je meurs !!!!!!


----------



## Oizo (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *





Ça explique tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Merci à tomtom pour le PDF !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent !


----------



## tomtom (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *





Ça explique tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Merci à tomtom pour le PDF !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]












_Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## simon (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Bon ! C'est fini maintenant !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas parce que vous avez vu Bébert ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

A trois elles peuvent faire plus de choses


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

A trois elles peuvent faire plus de choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Simon 'tention je recommande ton site à des mineurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère qu'il y a un accès codé pour les pages hot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 
A trois elles peuvent faire plus de choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]
rrrrôôôôôô !!!!! Simon


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *





Ça explique tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Merci à tomtom pour le PDF !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est monstrueux! On a pas le droit de faire des trucs comme ca! J'en peux plus!


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça ça fout vraiment la trouille !!


----------



## FEELGOOD (3 Mai 2003)

J'ai fait caca tout vert...


----------



## cham (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *





Ça explique tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Au secours !!! Arrêtez-le !!! J'en peux plus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Excellent ! Toujours plus fort, inscris toi aux Jeux Olympiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Mais jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ?*


----------



## benjamin (3 Mai 2003)

Aujourd'hui, penser à arrêter de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Ce sujet est excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et les deux ou trois de la semaine aussi)


----------



## krystof (4 Mai 2003)

Y a pas à dire, il est quand même mieux comme ça :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Y a pas à dire, il est quand même mieux comme ça :
* 

[/QUOTE]
Arf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Krystof ! Si tu t'y mets aussi maintenant....!!!!


----------



## bebert (4 Mai 2003)

On a trouvé la nouvelle mascotte du bar MacG !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

hé hé!!


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * On a trouvé la nouvelle mascotte du bar MacG !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Il l'a toujours été  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_C'est pas le modèle de poche mais bon, on l'aime quand même_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Il l'a toujours été  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas le modèle de poche mais bon, on l'aime quand même


















* 

[/QUOTE]
Flatteur va !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est une meute de mascottes qu'on a sur le bar !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que tu passeras une nuit excellente Tanplan !!!


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Flatteur va !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est une meute de mascottes qu'on a sur le bar !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que tu passeras une nuit excellente Tanplan !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour dormir, je les prend moins velues mes peluches maintenant...


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

Fabuleux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai jamais autant rit en lisant un forum je crois... (si, peut-être en lisant les aventure de Doc dans "Façon 'nous deux'"
Je viens juste de découvrir ce thread, donc je me suis tout tapé d'un coup et franchement, ça fait mal au bide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (mais ça me fait travailler les abdo, c'est pas superflu).

The Big, tu es énormissime, le Doc c'est ma divinité humoristique (je me répète 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), puis j'aurai aimé manier la tablette graphique comme Tomtom et puis une chose à rajouter...
Comment ai-je pu ne pas voir ce forum durant les 6 mois où j'ai posté sur MacGé ?


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

bien dit tout ça et j'en profiterai pour  faire un coup de pub sur le thread 'le grand défix' qui est en quelque sorte ( je pense) une continuité à toutes ces photos de K&amp;P....


faites vite un saut sur le sujet ça peut être dément et bidonnant!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

Tidju ! t'as vu ce qui nous reste !!! Même pas assez pour s'acheter à bouffer.....






Salut les potos ! Alors, comment ki vont bien les potos ?????






Il a bien fait de passer ce con !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

Non Kernic ! On ne joue pas à Yvette Horner avec les fraises !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2003)

Ah là là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On dirait que ça commence fort !!


----------



## tomtom (5 Mai 2003)

MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon ap' les amies


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2003)

Vous êtes gonflants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 : je rentre et il y a plein de fils à lire, et j'ai pas le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hier soir, j'avais même pas vu celui-ci.

Il va me falloir la semaine pour rattraper le temps (pas perdu, quand même). C'est une vraie vie de galérien, même pas possible de se reposer en rentrant de vacances.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Non Kernic ! On ne joue pas à Yvette Horner avec les fraises !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

J'adore !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

la semaine commence fort!


----------



## macelene (5 Mai 2003)

Salut les potos ! Alors, comment ki vont bien les potos ?????







Il a bien fait de passer ce con !!!!!!

















    [/b] [/quote

et qu'est-il devenu le pote?? ejecté?????
la suite de cette ejection THE BIG
que c'est bon pour démarrer la journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

Panel sera indisponible un moment ... il paraît qu'elle a des calculs dans les reins...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

Euh ! Quand j'ai parlé de "sans-fil", c'était à un téléphone que je pensais moi !!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Vous êtes gonflants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 : je rentre et il y a plein de fils à lire, et j'ai pas le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hier soir, j'avais même pas vu celui-ci.

Il va me falloir la semaine pour rattraper le temps (pas perdu, quand même). C'est une vraie vie de galérien, même pas possible de se reposer en rentrant de vacances.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et encore... Toi t'es tout frais !! Nous ça va faire une semaine qu'on y baigne...


----------



## tomtom (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Et encore... Toi t'es tout frais !! Nous ça va faire une semaine qu'on y baigne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu verrais nos abdos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... du béton

_La gym du ventre avec Kernic et panel_


----------



## kisco (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * ... Je viens juste de découvrir ce thread, donc je me suis tout tapé d'un coup et franchement, ça fait mal au bide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (mais ça me fait travailler les abdo, c'est pas superflu).
* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais chuis dans le même cas que toi !

Bravo à tous et continuez, vraiment superbe


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Et tu verrais nos abdos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... du béton

La gym du ventre avec Kernic et panel



* 

[/QUOTE]






Ouais ben moi j'en ai marre: ca fait trois fois que je vais aux urgences pour luxation de la machoire


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 






Ouais ben moi j'en ai marre: ca fait trois fois que je vais aux urgences pour luxation de la machoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi j'ai un pneumo-thorax à force de m'empecher de pouffer !


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

The big tu déchires...au fait on peut aussi placer les ptites histoires de nos amis ici????

pour dire de rire encore plus pcq le coup de l'accordéon et de la pierade! PTDR


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> *au fait on peut aussi placer les ptites histoires de nos amis ici????
* 

[/QUOTE]
...Pffffff ! te prends pas la tête avec ça ... tout le monde est le bienvenu ici !!! Y'a du café sur la table et des restes dans le frigo (elles ont pas pu terminer Bugsy....!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

Et ce soir à partir de 20 H, soirée disco ....!!!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

oki the big je ramène le DJ pour ce soir!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

et les danseurs.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

...je suis déjà épuisé rien que d'y penser...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

yo les gars me vl'a DJ Muggyyyyyyyyyy....

ca va jazzzéééééééé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * yo les gars me vl'a DJ Muggyyyyyyyyyy....
* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Muggy !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






M'a l'air sympa et surtout bien en chair ...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

trop de tartines au ptit déjeuné, c'est inévitable...pa moyen de l'empécher il fait ça en cachette...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Moi au moins, K&amp;P elles ne ch.... pas sur leurs tartines....!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ps : ...tu vas te faire arracher par les 56Kistes avec le poids de ta photo !!! hihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Essaie plutôt un truc du genre 320 x 240.....


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

ui mais comment faire pcq meme si la redimensionne et ke je la sauvegarde sur mon disk dur et ke je la transferre et apparait toujours énorme

Que faire?,


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * ui mais comment faire pcq meme si la redimensionne et ke je la transferre et apparait toujours énorme
* 

[/QUOTE]
...ça m'intéresse ton truc là parce que la mienne, et bien elle paraît pas toujours énorme même quand on tente de la redimensionner ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Arrrfffffff !!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

ah non jai rien dit ca fonctionne lotre est plus petite


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * ui mais comment faire pcq meme si la redimensionne et ke je la sauvegarde sur mon disk dur et ke je la transferre et apparait toujours énorme

Que faire?,    * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu le peux, mets les en 640*480, applique un filtre "plus net" puis enregistre les en jpeg moyen.


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

ben la photo ou je présente muggy je l'ai redimensionner et a voir elle plus petite que la première que j'avais envoyé mais la ca m'énerve pcq dan mon prog de phot je vois plus le truc pour redimensionner


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...ça m'intéresse ton truc là parce que la mienne, et bien elle paraît pas toujours énorme même quand on tente de la redimensionner ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Arrrfffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas bientôt fini oui, retourne t'occuper de tes bits !


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas bientôt fini oui, retourne t'occuper de tes bits !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pour juillet, je vois déjà le film qui va marcher. Après Fernandel dans "Ali Baba et les quarante voleurs", on va avoir droit à TheBig dans "The Big baba avec ses soixante quatre bits", un feuilleton qui vous tiendra en haleine tout l'été. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Il me manque juste une info : je ne sais pas si on doit le ranger dans la rubrique "documentaire", "science-fiction", "sports extrêmes", "contes de fées", "film expérimental". On peut déjà éliminer, je pense "navet" et "vidéo 3D" (faut quand même pas exagérer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Euh Luc ! Si tu continues à te déchaîner comme ça, tu n'arriveras jamais à passer dans ma tranche...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : les vacances ont été bonnes à ce que je vois !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * ben la photo ou je présente muggy je l'ai redimensionner et a voir elle plus petite que la première que j'avais envoyé mais la ca m'énerve pcq dan mon prog de phot je vois plus le truc pour redimensionner   * 

[/QUOTE]
Et voilà ! Il m'a cassé ma mise en page...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...et un compatriote en plus...!!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

et bien zut sorry mais je te suis pas la


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * et bien zut sorry mais je te suis pas la   * 

[/QUOTE]
...je plaisantais sur la taille de la photo !!! hihi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Et pour juillet, je vois déjà le film qui va marcher. Après Fernandel dans "Ali Baba et les quarante voleurs", on va avoir droit à TheBig dans "The Big baba avec ses soixante quatre bits", un feuilleton qui vous tiendra en haleine tout l'été. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Il me manque juste une info : je ne sais pas si on doit le ranger dans la rubrique "documentaire", "science-fiction", "sports extrêmes", "contes de fées", "film expérimental". On peut déjà éliminer, je pense "navet" et "vidéo 3D" (faut quand même pas exagérer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

En format court-métrage bien sûr !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je réserve pour le palmarès !!


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

En format court-métrage bien sûr !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je réserve pour le palmarès !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'as pas honte, Finn ! Pourquoi pas en clip vidéo ou en spot publicitaire, tant que tu y es, pour faire court


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

En format court-métrage bien sûr !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Connaissant l'oiseau, tout ne pourra pas rentrer dedans...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Connaissant l'oiseau, tout ne pourra pas rentrer dedans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es sûr ? Je croyais que çà phrase fétiche c'était justement " Attention, le petit oiseau va sortir !!!   "


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Hé Thebig ! Prends plutôt à gauche !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'on s'emmerde à faire les crêpes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hé ! Salut les potos ! comment ki vont bien les potos ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Il a bien fait de passer ce con !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...Bonne journée à Tous !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Hé Kernic ! J'ai toujours adoré le musette !!!


----------



## simon (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *

Il a bien fait de passer ce con !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Suis sur que K&amp;P s'entendront bien avec les miens


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 
Suis sur que K&amp;P s'entendront bien avec les miens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Surtout que l'air de la Suisse leur ferait le plus grand bien.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)




----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

Il y a des sites peluchophiles !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *













Il y a des sites peluchophiles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]
La preuve ....


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
La preuve .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon dieu, du "peluche bondage"


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeee...après une bonne nuit de sommeil, je commence toujours ma journée avec un bon ptit dèj!!!!





ensuite je vais acheter mon bon vieux journal quotidien





Pour pas se faire voir, le tout est de se placer aus endroits stratégiques 






ET merde je me suis fait prendre mais rien à foutre F*** la sécurité...






Tu veux ma photo...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Au moins maintenant, je ne suis plus seul à faire l'andouille au bureau ...!!!!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

hihihihihihi....et ui...


Sacré Muggy....attends j'en ai une autre qui va arriver


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

En fait, j'avais tenté quelques prises de vues durant le week-end, à l'aise et chez moi !!! .... Aucun charme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... j'ai renoncé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Savoir qu'il faut se cacher et qu'on peut se faire piquer.... c'est divin !!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *




En fait, j'avais tenté quelques prises de vues durant le week-end, à l'aise et chez moi !!! .... Aucun charme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... j'ai renoncé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Savoir qu'il faut se cacher et qu'on peut se faire piquer.... c'est divin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est fou! Ce type est fou!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Les vacances approchent à grands pas ...!!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

c'est vrai que ça met du piment...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

tiens je me demande si il ne serait pas légèrement myope mon muggy??!!!
muggy:"eeeeettttt meeerrrrrrdeeeeee p*****de m**** de saleté de poteau..."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Il a une bonne bouille Muggy !!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

je trouve aussi mais on va pas bien ses yeux (ils sont tous petits et noirs...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Il est fou! Ce type est fou!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est vrai qu'avec mon âge et mon ancienneté, les risques sont limités ... me faire virer ! Non ! Par contre, passer pour un gaga et me faire interner...! Peut-être !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...mais c'est trop bon...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * tiens je me demande si il ne serait pas légèrement myope mon muggy??!!!
* 

[/QUOTE]
...Tout ça pour se faire tripoter inpunément !!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

essaie de tenir K&amp;P sinon ce sera le carnage...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

...et si en le touchant, il pétait, ça pourrait carrément devenir un repère auditif (et olfactif) pour non-voyants...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * essaie de tenir K&amp;P sinon ce sera le carnage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
hihi ! Je te préviens ... j'ai ma fille et quelques potes à LLN ... je leur offre une bouffe s'ils réussissent à photographier un gars qui se promène avec un lapin et un APN sous le bras ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Traqué tu seras !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Etrange tout ça !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












C'est Topsy ! Tu ne lui trouves pas un air de ressemblance avec Muggy par hasard (foulard...nez etc....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Or, le jour où j'ai acheté Topsy, j'ai acheté le même en plus grand pour ma fille..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Troublant.......


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

javoue que c'est étrange et ya pas photos c'est son cousin mais bon je suppose que muggy est pas saul au monde...

coincidence...je sais mais bon 


en tout cas fodrait que je sois plus discret si en plus tu me fous ta famille sur le dos...


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Etrange tout ça !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













C'est Topsy ! Tu ne lui trouves pas un air de ressemblance avec Muggy par hasard (foulard...nez etc....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Or, le jour où j'ai acheté Topsy, j'ai acheté le même en plus grand pour ma fille..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Troublant....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Après le fils caché du Dude, on va avoir droit à la fille ?


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

et est ce que topsy fait des trucs pareils???

pas moyen de le laisser seul celui la...

pris en flagrant délit dans sa chambre!nondidju!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * et est ce que topsy fait des trucs pareils???
* 

[/QUOTE]
Justement ! Oui !!!!!!!!


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

Les belges sont déchainés aujourd'hui !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est la journée portes ouvertes dans les asiles aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Les belges sont déchainés aujourd'hui !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est la journée portes ouvertes dans les asiles aujourd'hui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Faut que je me dépêche, "ils" viennent me chercher à 17 heures.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais rigole ! Essaie de faire une bonne mise au point avec une camisole taillée sur mesure...!!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...mais c'est trop bon...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je confirme


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Faut que je me dépêche, "ils" viennent me chercher à 17 heures.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais rigole ! Essaie de faire une bonne mise au point avec une camisole taillée sur mesure...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand je dis "portes ouvertes" je parle aussi des camisoles !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : ma peluche est prête à bondir hors de ma malette pour faire des conneries !




Tu vas rentrer oui ! On va se faire repèrer !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
PS : ma peluche est prête à bondir hors de ma malette pour faire des conneries !
* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : l'important, c'est de ne pas trop réfléchir à ce qu'on fait ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais rien qu'à savoir qu'il y a des gars qui se creusent la tête pour mettre leur peluche en situation et s'amuser à les photographier... c'est trop !!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

PS : ma peluche est prête à bondir hors de ma braguette pour faire des conneries ! Tu vas rentrer oui ! On va se faire repèrer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La mienne aussi mais la je peux vraiment pas poster la photo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Panel : "elle est drôlement sympa, Rikiki !!!"
Kernic : "ouais, mais t'as vu ce que jpmiss raconte après... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
La mienne aussi mais la je peux vraiment pas poster la photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Pourquoi ! Tu peux pas activer la macro sur ton APN ??????? Arrffffff !


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Pourquoi ! Tu peux pas activer la macro sur ton APN ??????? Arrffffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non il n'a pas reçu la certification Herta :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Un Knacki ... et c'est reparti !!!
Un Mackie ... range ton kiki !!! (*)

(*) je dis ça parce qu'il est modéro, Mackie !!!


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

Excellent ! Il n'as pas reçu la certification de Mackie Herta ! Mouarf ! Bravo !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Pourquoi ! Tu peux pas activer la macro sur ton APN ??????? Arrffffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu rigole: ca rentre pas dans le cadre meme avec un 28 mm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Tu rigole: ca rentre pas dans le cadre meme avec un 28 mm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...reste le "fisheye" ... je dois encore avoir un vieux Nikkor qui traîne dans le coin...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Non il n'a pas reçu la certification Herta :









* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne fais pas dans le sous vide moi mÔssieur! Rien que du naturel!

Et je le prouve:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

Tidju jpmiss ! Ne refais plus jamais ça ... tu m'as fait une de ces peurs ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pire que Finn quand il fait une crise d'autorité.....


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

C'est vrai que le début de la photo est litigieux ....

Sacré morceau en tout cas


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

Je peux l'enregistrer comme 2eme mascotte si tu veux thebig. 
Son petit nom c'est popol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




L'avantage: je l'ai toujours sur moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Je peux l'enregistrer comme 2eme mascotte si tu veux thebig. 
Son petit nom c'est popol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'avantage: je l'ai toujours sur moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh ! d'abord, les participants n'ont droit qu'à une seule mascotte et ne peuvent plus en changer en cours de route ... ensuite, ne sont pas admises les mascottes à taille variable avec lequel on serait tenté de faire des effets spéciaux du style : "phare de haute mer" (nu, tu tournes sur toi-même en gueulant : "tu le vois, tu le vois plus, tu le vois etc... etc...") - je t'ai vu venir, jpmiss !!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Euh ! d'abord, les participants n'ont droit qu'à une seule mascotte et ne peuvent plus en changer en cours de route ... ensuite, ne sont pas admises les mascottes à taille variable avec lequel on serait tenté de faire des effets spéciaux du style : "phare de haute mer" (nu, tu tournes sur toi-même en gueulant : "tu le vois, tu le vois plus, tu le vois etc... etc...") - je t'ai vu venir, jpmiss !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]












Domage j'avais prévu de reproduire une eclipse de soleil en Auvergne cet aprem'. Je me contenterais d'une eclipse de lune ce soir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Son petit nom c'est popol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi c'était Julot !!! Je dis "c'était" parce qu'avant, je pouvais lui mettre une petite casquette ... maintenant, c'est plutôt les charentaises qu'il lorgne... Arrrffff !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

Et puis moi je l'aurais bien vu dans le décolleté d'Avril Lavigne popol...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, K&amp;P sont en grève?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Et puis moi je l'aurais bien vu dans le le décolleté d'Avril Lavigne popol...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au K&amp;P sont en grève?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non ! choquées tout simplement !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... et pour le bouche à bouche c'est pas simple avec leur touffe de moustache qui te chatouille la glotte...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci jpmiss !!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Merci jpmiss !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Service


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

MDR


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (7 Mai 2003)

attention vous tous dans quelques minutes vous allez assister au combat le plus sanglant de la galaxie... Muggy versus Pinky...

avec un arbitre officiel Hamsterdamus...


un match digne des plus grands catcheurs de la WWF


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

Bienvenue au Muggy stadium...Les combattants sont prêts....

HAMsterdamus:"Lady and Gentlement let's get ready to rumble....."""""""

                              FIRST ROUND






PREMIERE ATTAQUE PAR PINKY






PRISE DU RENVERSEMENT AU DESSUS DE LEPAULE






MUGGY est mal en point! Un sale coup de cochon! va t'il pouvoir réagir face à l'ennemi! enfin le premier round est remporté par PINKY 0-10







DING DING! la cloche vient de retentir.MUggy est blessé à la hanche!   

SECOND ROUND





UNE attaque bien de chez nous!!VAS Y MUGGY!!!






ET maintenant il reprend du poil de la bête avec la technique de l'hélicoptère






Mais où est Pinky! OHHHH MY GOD le voila propulsé dans les airs...
UNE Belle victoire pour ce second round....10-10






FRACTURE DE LA PATTE AVANT DROITE POUR PINKY...AIE AIE LA FINALE SANNONCE SERREE

                       FINAL ROUND






OHHHHH UN coup de maitre de la part de MUGGY digne de MATRIX... en plein dans le GROIN....






LE GROIN EN MIETTE C'en est fini pour PINKY!!!MUGGY t'es le meilleur  20-10
 THE WINNER IS MUGGY 
THE BIG ON ATTEND AVEC TES COUPS DE JAPONAIS...


----------



## bebert (8 Mai 2003)

Excellent !!!!! BRAVO MUGGY !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Et après on va dire que c'est moi qui suis "piqué" !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En tout cas, bravo pour les décors et la mise en situation... Arf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Beau boulot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : dommage que je sois à la bourre cet après-midi ...


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2003)

t'est sûr que c'est l'hélicopter?


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2003)

On s'y croirait. J'ai même cru entendre Roger Couderc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Je regrette juste que l'arbitre ait pas pris une torgnole (par hasard bien sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), histoire de faire plus vrai.


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2003)

En tout cas joli travail.

Et bravo Muggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un prompt rétablissement aux deux lutteurs


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

lol merci les gars mais jai des assistants car pour les prises de vue il fallait plus que DIx doigts...

ENfin on s'est bien éclaté...

Et the big c'est vrai qu'on dirait qu'aujourdh'ui t'as du boulot... courage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> *
Et the big c'est vrai qu'on dirait qu'aujourdh'ui t'as du boulot... courage
* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : parfois il faut être sérieux aussi !!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

et pour muggy hipipipip houraaaaa....

pour l'occasion j'ai rappelé ma bande et leur chorégraphie...yeeauhhhhhhhhh


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

mais non didju... t'aime pas ma corré...sorry atta je les vire et je vais en réengager...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * mais non didju... t'aime pas ma corré...sorry atta je les vire et je vais en réengager...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Si Si ! J'aime ta choré ... le problème c'est que je deviens "malade" quand je vois des trucs qui bougent sur mon écran (cfr larousse médical voir à "nystagmus"...)


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

lol oki le nastygmus je ferais attention la prochaine fois...


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (8 Mai 2003)

Mal barré, encore bravo à Muggy...cé pas donné à tout le monde, la prise du matrixshow!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheMickeyDrums:</font><hr /> * Mal barré, encore bravo à Muggy...cé pas donné à tout le monde, la prise du matrixshow!
* 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju ! encore un belge ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bienvenue TheMickeyDrums dans ce haut lieu de culture et d'amitié (surtout d'amitié, d'ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (8 Mai 2003)

Merci TheBig, je m'présente...
Coach de Pinky...

Je vous rassure sa fracture à la patte ne l'empêchera pas de continuer sa compétition...

J'y crois en Pinky!

PS: vendu l'arbitre


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

merci les gars mais putin je me suis péter les cervicales j'ai du me mettre une atèle au cou... je suis off pour un ptit temps...


----------



## teo (8 Mai 2003)

regarde pas TheBig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est ça un nystagmus ? J'ai trouvé ça  là ...









moi ça m'arrive juste qund je suis très fatigué après avoir lui 18 pages de posts avec des images incroyables...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

yop mickey mouse euh zut drums... bienvenue ici les belges foutent le souck alors continuons... et plus on est de fous plus on rit...


----------



## bebert (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * merci les gars mais putin je me suis péter les cervicales j'ai du me mettre une atèle au cou... je suis off pour un ptit temps...
* 

[/QUOTE]

LOOOOOL


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teo:</font><hr /> * regarde pas TheBig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est ça un nystagmus ?* 

[/QUOTE]
Exact ! Et c'est vachement chiant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais ne t'en fais pas, faut pas croire que les autres voient tes yeux virevolter de tous les côtés ... c'est uniquement un mouvement "microscopique" de l'oeil qui provoque des vertiges et autres joyeusetés du même genre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * merci les gars mais putin je me suis péter les cervicales j'ai du me mettre une atèle au cou... je suis off pour un ptit temps...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrfffffffffffffffff !!!!!


----------



## teo (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * merci les gars mais putin je me suis péter les cervicales j'ai du me mettre une atèle au cou... je suis off pour un ptit temps...* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce qui s'appelle se faire servir sur un plateau...

Mff...MMM  Mmoi qui croyais que c'était un repose bière... enfin on peut y poser ce qu'on veut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soigne toi le bestiau et reviens nous vite


----------



## bebert (8 Mai 2003)

Gaffe à pas appuyer sur le mauvais bouton !


----------



## teo (8 Mai 2003)

zavez vu, le pov' ils lui ont mis un tuyau qui lui sort de... ça doit faire mal en plus... 

Pour ce qui est du mauvais bouton... c'est comme les lits d'hopital, clac et t'es plié... et là guillotiné le Muggy


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teo:</font><hr /> * 
Mff...MMM  Mmoi qui croyais que c'était un repose bière... enfin on peut y poser ce qu'on veut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sur celui de te_prend_pa_la_tete  y'a même le place pour poser 2 verres de Pequet


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

ouep t'as raison la guillotine ca le ferait pas mais bon tant que ca reste pour la tete pcq la guilloPINE ouchhhhhhh......


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (8 Mai 2003)

Pinky vient de me montre la photo de sa promise...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

le pauvre ... ca me dégoute...enfin l'amour rend aveugle


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

Bravo les gars!
Je me suis bien marré


----------



## Nexka (8 Mai 2003)

Euh... Mais vous faites ça au boulot?? Ils sont cool vos patrons... J'imagine la téte de mon proviseur si j'organise des combats de nounours.... Direct rapport au rectorat...
Enfin merci pour ce bon moment de détente!!! Et vraiment bravo!!!!

Nexka


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Mai 2003)

Vous m'avez cherché, vous m'avez trouvé!

J'ai amené mon appareil photo au boulot, j'ai un avantage sur vous, mon sujet était déjà sur les lieux! Et je me suis laché! Ouf, personne m'a grillé! Je vous donne rendez vous dans 3 ou 4 heures, là j'ai pas le temps de vous sortir mes clichés, mais dans la soirée je vous montrerais le nounours L (oui oui, c'est son nom!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A tout à l'heure!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

lol les patrons c'est nous....hihihihih


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (8 Mai 2003)

Bien dit maître...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

préparez vous aux trépidantes aventures de Muggy et pinky...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Mai 2003)

Et tout de suite, découvrez l'ourson L dans ces palpitantes aventures!

...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Mai 2003)

C'est donc l'histoire de l'ourson L.






Un jour de boulot intense, il tomba sur un tread de son idole thebiglebowsky ...






C'est alors qu'il eu l'illumination! 






Il était né pour être une star du web!

Pour celà, il lui fallait apprendre deux trois trucs, comme par exemple se démultiplier (réalisé sans trucage!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






Trop facile, se dit il (il est aussi poète!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






Après ces efforts surhumains pour un ourson, il prit une petite pause...






Il commenca à lire le courrier des nombreux fans qu'il avait déjà! Tout va si vite avec le web!

Mais il fut bientôt submergé par le nombre...






Quelle célébrité! Tout cela était trop d'émotions! L'ourson L a bien gagné le droit de faire sa pause!














A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures! (désolé, je suis pas encore aux niveau de mes glorieux prédecesseurs, mais j'essayerais de faire mieux!)


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (8 Mai 2003)

Yep, bravo pour l'ourson multiplicateur...faudra qu'on m'explique...

Pinky va mieux, le groin se rétablit, bientôt, il sera de retour...patience!


----------



## Nexka (8 Mai 2003)

Yann-Bliez tu travailles ds le fan club de Lorie?? C trop fort ce forum, on trouve vraiment de tout... Des nounours ki porte un t-shirt Lorie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le prend pas mal ,je me moque pas ça m'eclate.
Enfin vous etes vraiment trés fort!! Je v investir ds la web cam me too!
Merci 

Nexka


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * C'est donc l'histoire de l'ourson L.
A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures!    * 

[/QUOTE]










Super mon Yannn !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On attend la suite avec impatience !!! En plus, elle est bien sympa et mignonne Lorie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : la multiplication des oursons .... pas mal ça !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Ce matin, j'ai trouvé un "truc" devant ma porte dans un petit couffin .........!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alors, c'est à qui ???????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *
Alors, c'est à qui ??????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
jpmiss !!!!! Assume !!!


----------



## bebert (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]

Message personnel :
Salut Yann-Bleiz ! Je peux te demander un service ? Je t'envoie iRiki la souris et tu la photographies en compagnie de Lorie. C'est pour "Le grand defix" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Message personnel :
Salut Yann-Bleiz ! Je peux te demander un service ? Je t'envoie iRiki la souris et tu la photographies en compagnie de Lorie. C'est pour "Le grand defix" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
P..... ! J'y ai même pas pensé..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... (l'âge probablement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - Bébert, tu es un "petit salopard" !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Mais il faut être beau joueur ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Pffffffff !!! De toutes manières, je m'en fiche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous réserve pour bientôt la surprise du siècle ... du grand spectacle cinémascope en dolly sur le round... : the "final strike" entre K&amp;P et un ami personnel dont les initiales sont JCV .......soufflés, claqués, glandés, explosés que vous allez être !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah vous voulez jouer !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2003)

Il faut ABSOLUMENT que je me trouve une peluche... À cause de vous, je vais devoir en voler une à un enfant ! Bande de tortionnaires ! Ça me révolte...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Il faut ABSOLUMENT que je me trouve une peluche...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ouf ! Tu m'as fait peur ... j'avais lu "une paluche"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...et fais gaffe car "qui vole un ourson passe pour un con !!!"...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*...et fais gaffe car "qui vole un ourson passe pour un con !!!"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]






Tu disais ?


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 






Tu disais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"qui n'a pas d'accordéon, prend le filet à poisson"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Arrrffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je regrette déjà de l'avoir mise en ligne, celle-là !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Message personnel :
Salut Yann-Bleiz ! Je peux te demander un service ? Je t'envoie iRiki la souris et tu la photographies en compagnie de Lorie. C'est pour "Le grand defix" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh Bébert !!!!! ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(voir "le grand défix" !!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Bon, je sais !!!! la tache sur la chemise, c'est un effet de lumière...!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







N'allez pas croire que je me sois bavé dessus.....!!!


----------



## Sebang (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 






Tu disais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais nan, là c'est petit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais tellement bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche, j'adore la fille allongée par terre... Je suis sûr qu'en voulant faire semblant, vous ne seriez pas arrivé à faire plus kitsch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sans rire : c'est vieux comme photo TheBig ? (à voir ta tête dessus, ça n'a pas l'air vieux, ou alors tu es comme ça depuis que tu es jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (9 Mai 2003)

elle me fait tordre de rire cette photo je peux pas me retenir...


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (9 Mai 2003)

hey Muggy, tu joues à l'homme invisible?
On te voit plus

MYSTERE....

Ms qu'est-il passé à Muggy, serait-ce la revanche de Pinky.....SUSPENS


----------



## bebert (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Euh Bébert !!!!! ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(voir "le grand défix" !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Timekeeper (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

















* 

[/QUOTE]


Tient, un gaucher


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Timekeeper:</font><hr /> * 


Tient, un gaucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] alors là pas d'accord, face à nous il plie le bras droit alors   *DROITIER*


----------



## Timekeeper (9 Mai 2003)

Hé hé, je parlait de la souris à *à gauche* du clavier, pas c'elle *devant* le clavier


----------



## Sebang (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Timekeeper:</font><hr /> * Hé hé, je parlait de la souris à à gauche du clavier, pas c'elle devant le clavier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'avais pas fait attention et j'ai cru que tu parlais de Rikiki


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Sans rire : c'est vieux comme photo TheBig ? (à voir ta tête dessus, ça n'a pas l'air vieux, ou alors tu es comme ça depuis que tu es jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]
...photo prise en 1958 lors de ma première communion !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Non, sérieux, c'était l'année passée en Hollande, lors d'une réunion 'IT" ... chaque année, avec les collègues, on essaie de trouver un truc "qui sort de l'ordinaire" pour se marrer ... et faire marrer les autres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... c'était surréaliste...!!!
L'année précédente, on avait fait confectionner des T-shirts avec marqué dessus :

BITS

vous n'en avez qu'une ???

nous on en a 128 !!!!!!!!!

choose an IT man !!!

C'était débile, mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'est fait remarquer...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

Euh Bébert ! T'as réussi à choquer K&amp;P ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...elles ne veulent plus se laisser photographier ce matin sauf si j'augmente leur ration de gruyère !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
N'empêche, j'adore la fille allongée par terre...
* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est Khim ! En fait on l'a allongée par terre parce qu'elle avait déjà des difficultés à se tenir debout (et pourtant, elle consomme peu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)







Cette année, la réunion se tiendra fin fuin, mais on ne sait pas encore dans quel pays !!! ...reportage début juillet !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

Merci Bébert !!!!!!


----------



## bebert (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]












 !!!!!

Cette action a été revendiquée ce matin par le FLO : Front de Libération des Opossums !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Cette action a été revendiquée ce matin par le FLO : Front de Libération des Opossums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]




Et m..... ! on voit qu'on est au mois de mai ! ça va recommencer comme en '68...


----------



## tomtom (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 












 !!!!!

Cette action a été revendiquée ce matin par le FLO : Front de Libération des Opossums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelles sont les revendications?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
Quelles sont les revendications?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Aux dernières nouvelles :

5 grammes de gruyère supplémentaire par jour et par tête,
Interdiction de se servir de Lorie dans "le grand défix",
Excuses écrites de iRikiki pour le bras d'honneur,
Câbles réseau plus tendres et moëlleux sous la dent ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),
Attribution d'un nouveau logement de fonction dans le rack n° 2 près du ventilo,
3 paires de lunettes de soleil pour jouer aux stars !!!






 ... je sens que ça va saigner ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)




----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
... elle avait déjà des difficultés à se tenir debout ..
... la réunion se tiendra fin fuin...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tes doigts aussi ont du mal à tenir debout TheBig, ou alors tu tenais le fil de ta souris avec les dents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







qui as tu soudoyé pour te tenir compagnie dans tes élucubrations (sur la chaise) ?


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (9 Mai 2003)

lol jolii le coup de la frousseeeeeeeeeeee...

et bonjour tout le monde...


muggy: yop les gens!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Cette année, la réunion se tiendra fin fuin* 

[/QUOTE]
F'est à caufe de la manif qui a mal tournée fe matin...


----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
F'est à caufe de la manif qui a mal tournée fe matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]


MDR


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> *
muggy: yop les gens!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]
Et hop ! Salut Muggy ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... si un jour, j'ai une nouvelle mascotte lapin, je l'appelle "salinge"...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nexka:</font><hr /> * Yann-Bliez * 

[/QUOTE]

ARRRGHHH! Yann-Bl*ei*z, c'est pourtant pas compliqué!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Hé, y a pas de sots métiers, même si y a de moins en moins de poinconneurs de Lilas!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *










Super mon Yannn !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci merci, Big-sensei! Tes compliments m'honnore de trop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * On attend la suite avec impatience !!! En plus, elle est bien sympa et mignonne Lorie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] 

Ben, le debut de semaine prochaine risque d'être tendu, mais dès que j'ai une seconde et que mon boss n'est pas trop près, l'ourson L essayera de faire mieux que:


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *ps : la multiplication des oursons .... pas mal ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Message personnel :
Salut Yann-Bleiz ! Je peux te demander un service ? Je t'envoie iRiki la souris et tu la photographies en compagnie de Lorie. C'est pour "Le grand defix" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouarf! C'est vrai que j'ai dévoilé mes armes un peu trop tôt, mais si tu fais attention, tu verra que je me suis aussi inscrit au "grand défix"! NANANA! Lorie n'est qu'à moi, j'chuis son garde du corps, de toute façon, et je repère un porteur de peluche à dix mêtres! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu ne pourra pas l'approcher!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...photo prise en 1958 lors de ma première communion !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouuuaaaaargffff... C'est trop ! J'en peux plus! Mais arretez vous! Heureusement que je suis plus au bureau! Mouarfff! Imaginez que j'explose de rire alors qu'une gamine pour la 100me fois de la journée me demande à parler à Lorie! C'est un coup à me faire virer ça!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * C'est Khim ! En fait on l'a allongée par terre parce qu'elle avait déjà des difficultés à se tenir debout (et pourtant, elle consomme peu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)







Cette année, la réunion se tiendra fin fuin, mais on ne sait pas encore dans quel pays !!! ...reportage début juillet !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec du foin, elle aura encore plus de mal à tenir debout, faut la prévenir!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Interdiction de se servir de Lorie dans "le grand défix"  * 

[/QUOTE]

HEINNNNN! NON, tu peux pas me faire ça, Lebow! J'ai rien fait, moi! C'est pas pour une petite clope que tu peux virer l'ourson L!


----------



## bebert (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * 

HEINNNNN! NON, tu peux pas me faire ça, Lebow! J'ai rien fait, moi! C'est pas pour une petite clope que tu peux virer l'ourson L!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas grave, une chtite photo avec Lorie, même si c'est hors compétition, c'est toujours plus plaisant à regarder qu'un CRS ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
Mais plus sérieusement, si tu pouvais m'arranger un "rancard" entre iRiki et Lorie, c'est pour ma fille !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * 
Merci merci, Big-sensei ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas un sensei mais notre sifu à tous ! (les amteurs de Wu Shu comprendront ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Ce n'est pas un sensei mais notre sifu à tous ! (les amteurs de Wu Shu comprendront ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]
...pas sifu que ça !!!!!!!!! Arf


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2003)

Hé Kernic ! Je t'avais pourtant dit qu'il fallait plonger avec un masque adapté...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Bonne journée à Toutes et Tous !!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Hé Kernic ! Je t'avais pourtant dit qu'il fallait plonger avec un masque adapté...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Bonne journée à Toutes et Tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


Manque plus que les palmes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Manque plus que les palmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Arf ! j'avais prévu ça aussi, mais je ne les ai plus trouvées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : depuis le temps que je n'ai plus palmé !!!


----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Hé Kernic ! Je t'avais pourtant dit qu'il fallait plonger avec un masque adapté...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Bonne journée à Toutes et Tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Big ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il va mourir étoufé le pauvre !


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

Si on s'en tient aux informations soigneusement recoupées, on peut au moins dire que Kernic a les yeux plus gros que le ventre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2003)

Et allez ! Semblant de rien, un petit coup de MacGé avant de se mettre au travail !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hé les potos ! vous êtes cuits là ...! combien vous me donnez pour que je ne vous dénonce pas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu vas voir combien on va te donner, connard !!!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
jpmiss !!!!! Assume !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca risque pas! J'etais en vacances et c'est pas demain la veille que je partirais en vacances en Belgique


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

Que deviennennt K &amp; P  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En greve? En Vacances? Malades??

Rasure nous vite thebig!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2003)




----------



## TheMickeyDrums (26 Mai 2003)

C'est fou tout ce que ça peut abriter un ventilo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









RAV comme rien à voir n'empêche que c'est pas bien de vouloir prendre des clandestins...


----------



## iMax (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Et allez ! Semblant de rien, un petit coup de MacGé avant de se mettre au travail !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hé les potos ! vous êtes cuits là ...! combien vous me donnez pour que je ne vous dénonce pas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu vas voir combien on va te donner, connard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















* 

[/QUOTE] 


Arf, excellent


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (26 Mai 2003)

ouep enfin clandestins dur dur de trouver une planque correcte pour arriver jusqu!au QG de Kernik et Panel


Et The Big c'est quoi cte TOYOta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon derrière le retro pas bon avec l'astygmate vaut mieux éviter l'effet de surprise et l'accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La poignée pas mal mais bon les empreintes digitales...je suis fiché à la Police 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors avec Pinky on a opté pour l'essui glace du bolide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait j'ai du laver Muggy il était dégueux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Tidju ! Comment il a fait ça !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Qu'on ne me dise pas que tu m'as repéré à LLN ???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Trop fort TPPLT !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

En plus, s'il y avait pas eu la pomme, j'aurais pu croire que t'avais tapé une RAV4 au hasard !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'aurais pu m'attendre, on aurait été prendre un pot !!! Arf


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (26 Mai 2003)

Pinky se sent seul...bouh...tout le monde n'en a que pour muggy...

C'est pas juste


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (26 Mai 2003)

T'as bien raison,

Depuis que Pinky s'est fait défoncé le groin par Muggy, la société ne considère plus Pinky,...
De plus sans Pinky, Sachez tous que Pinky n'aurait jamais su monter sur le rétroviseur de la voiture du boss...Alors vive Pinky!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (26 Mai 2003)

Pinky a joué un role important dans la réalisation de cette séquence espionnage...


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (26 Mai 2003)

Merci pour lui, il est tout fou!

Voyez vous même...Vive Pinky


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (26 Mai 2003)

lol MDR mickeydrums...t'en fait pas Pinky c'est un battant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Salut MickeyDrums !!!
...bisous à Pinky !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De toutes manières, depuis ce match mémorable, Muggy et Pinky sont indissociables...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : mais quelle coïncidence de se retrouver dans le même quartier - K&amp;P n'en reviennent toujours pas ! Arf


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (26 Mai 2003)

Ah sacré Pinky, si on m'avait dit un jour que tu serais une star...

et boss, cmt vont tes ptites souris? Ca fait longtemps!

 [image]http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:3bPfoxukiMsCerso.wanadoo.fr/sylviane.klein/frames/chat.gif[/image]


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (26 Mai 2003)

J'voulais émettre juste une supposition...mais pas passée...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheMickeyDrums:</font><hr /> *et boss, cmt vont tes ptites souris? Ca fait longtemps!
* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut TheMickeyDrums !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, on fait une petite pause ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai du envoyer K&amp;P en vacances pour quelques jours parce que j'ai un tas de boulot et qu'elles me perturbaient...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais bientôt elles seront de retour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon courage...!!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (26 Mai 2003)

salut the big!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors comment s'annonce cette journée...avec un soleil pareil muggy et moi on ne peut qu'être en forme et de bonne humeur...

bonjour a K&amp;P


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Salut TPPLT !....
Et alors, ça bloque dur ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Figure toi que samedi j'ai pensé à Muggy en passant près des "repères pour malvoyants" où tu avais fait une de tes prises de vues !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A ce moment, je me suis dit : "il doit être dans le quartier !"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez bon courage ! et bon courage à tous les étudiants qui bossent alors qu'il fait soleil dehors !!!


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (26 Mai 2003)

Je viens de les apercevoir, elles se font la malle...


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (26 Mai 2003)

Salut TPPLT!

Faudrait qu'on se voit un de ces 4! Muggy et Pinky ont plein de choses à dire! Courage pour la bosse et vive l'informatique!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheMickeyDrums:</font><hr /> * Je viens de les apercevoir, elles se font la malle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Arf !


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (26 Mai 2003)

Hey TPPLT!

Figure toi que je suis tombé sur l'album photo de Pinky, et oh mon dieu, tu savais que les grands parents de Muggy et Pinky se connaissaient!

En exclu, j'ai une photo du grand père de muggy...il y a une annotation..."visite à la ferme"

Enfin, A+, très cher et vive Muggy et Pinky!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

Ahah excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et trop fort la sequence "espionage"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Salut a tous


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

et attendant le retour de k&amp;P et de leur poto voici encore un exemple de "deviance" animale


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (27 Mai 2003)

Hey, salut tt le monde!

Fé super bo today, Pinky est parti prendre le soleil!
Quel classe, on le prendrait pour une star!


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (27 Mai 2003)

En plus il m'a fait croire quil bossait!
Il se prend pour un chameau Pinky!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

Wow !!!!! Pinky super-star à lunettes ... ça en jette !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

Le pauvre ! à ce que je vois son groin ne s'est pas encore remis de son combat olympique avec Muggy !!!!


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (1 Juin 2003)

C'est pas du jeu boss, tu as engagé une surveillance près de ta RAV4. Mais je les ai vu Panel et Kernic!

N'ayant su m'apporcher plus près, voici une petite photo souvenir signée Muggy et Pinky


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (1 Juin 2003)

Lol bien encore bien joué mon cher Mickey drums...
Avoue que c'était pas aussi simple que la fois passée... D'ailleurs notre cher The Biglebo a failli échapper à notre attention... 


Et bien oui:

Pourvu que The Big passe par ici!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











En attendant je vais faire bronzette... et essayer ma nouvelle paire de lunettes de soleil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Allez bonne soirée tout le monde
TPPLT


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheMickeyDrums:</font><hr /> * C'est pas du jeu boss, tu as engagé une surveillance près de ta RAV4. Mais je les ai vu Panel et Kernic!

N'ayant su m'apporcher plus près, voici une petite photo souvenir signée Muggy et Pinky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























* 

[/QUOTE]










Trop fort les gars !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je viens de rentrer et pourtant, j'avais mis au point une surveillance rapprochée pour vous repérer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...J'avais même placé mes appâts (K&amp;P) sur la plage arrière bande de nases ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Allez bonne soirée et au prochain week end !


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (13 Juin 2003)

bonjour a tous. 


bonjour a toi the big...

je suis en plein examens et pas moyen de venir avant...alors je vous fais un ptit coucou

bonne soirée


TPPLT


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * bonjour a tous. 
bonjour a toi the big...
je suis en plein examens et pas moyen de venir avant...alors je vous fais un ptit coucou
bonne soirée
TPPLT   * 

[/QUOTE]
Salut TPPLT ! Content de te revoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'espère que ça roule pour tes exams ... bonne m... à toi et à themickeydrums... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au plaisir de te rencontrer un de ces jours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés !
thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2003)

Alors TPPLT &amp; Mickey drums !
Comment vont Muggy et Pinky ??? Faites gaffe de ne pas les perdre entre les pages de vos syllabus désordonnés !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon courage ... la ligne d'arrivée n'est plus très loin !!!


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (17 Juin 2003)

Hey Boss,

Cmt vas tu? Ici les loisirs sont mis en retrait pour tout le monde sauf pour nos amis Muggy et Pinky,ils doivent tjs en faire qu'à leur tête, on leur avait bein dit d'arrêter de chauffer le boss, et non, voilà ce qu'elles nous ont ramené...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Salut themickeydrums !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que tout va bien pour toi ! (Muggy et Pinky ont l'air en pleine forme eux !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...j'ai un petit doute sur la photo : cette jante a l'air un peu trop propre pour etre la mienne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez, bon courage ... plus que quelques jours !!!


----------



## TheMickeyDrums (19 Juin 2003)

Hihi,

Figure toi qu'en leurs demandant des comptes, ils m'ont bien certifié que c'était ta voiture. Il n' en a qu'une qui se promène le samedi à Louvain et qui a une pomme sur ça vitre arrière! Non???

Enfin,à samedi prochain peut-être, tout dépende de la surveillance que tu metteras!

LOL


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

TheMickeyDrums a dit:
			
		

> * . Il n' en a qu'une qui se promène le samedi à Louvain et qui a une pomme sur ça vitre arrière! Non???
> *


En principe : oui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que tes exams se passent bien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je passerai peut-etre à LLN samedi pour la dernière fois avant septembre !!! Vous pourrez ranger vos numériques pour les vacances !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bisous à Muggy et Pinky !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je passerai peut-etre à LLN samedi *








 ... c'est fait !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Raté pour cette fois hein !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On remettra ça à la rentrée !!!
Bonnes vacances à Muggy et Pinky ...et à vous aussi par la même occasion !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Prenez soin de vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié !
Thebig


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

les photos de la page 1 m'ont fait penser à  un autre site (âmes sensibles et/ou personnes de moins de 18 ans, s'abstenir)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2004)

Quelqu'un aurait il des nouvelles de "themickeydrums" et "te prend pas la tête", mes potes paparazzis de LLN ??? 
Plus de nouvelles depuis des mois .....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait il des nouvelles de "themickeydrums" et "te prend pas la tête", mes potes paparazzis de LLN ???
> Plus de nouvelles depuis des mois .....



Et comment vont K&P?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et comment vont K&P?


Salut Webo ! 
... elles vont reprendre du service cette semaine, ces grosses glandeuses !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Webo !
> ... elles vont reprendre du service cette semaine, ces grosses glandeuses !!!!



Ah elles aussi?  Je n'ai, pour ma part, pas vu Flat depuis belle lurette... je sais pas où il est celui-là... Il a encore fricoté partout...


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Webo !
> ... elles vont reprendre du service cette semaine, ces grosses glandeuses !!!!



 
Attention à ce que tu vas faire !


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juillet 2005)

Encore un qui mérite une remontée, ce n'était pas de la roupie de sansonnet, ça ! 
bonne lecture, les nioubs &#8230; et les autres ! 

bizzz à toi, thebig ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

C'est ce thrad qui m'a discrédité au bureau, définitivement


----------



## Nobody (2 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce thrad qui m'a discrédité au bureau, définitivement



J'ai idée que ça n'a pas dû les pousser beaucoup! Juste une p'tite confirmation, quoi!


----------

